# School shootings undelying cause



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Exposure at ayoung age to incredible levels of gratutious violence on TV movies and video games.

There are actual documented studies of school shooters and shootings from physiological studies by independent physiologists and the US Army.

It is a fact the human brain is not fully developed until the age of approximately 24 years old. Up to that point the cerebral cortex has not fully myelinated as of yet. Damage to this part of the brain in developing years can cause schizophrenia. Additionally, video games impact this part of the brain in the learning and development phase and actually change the brain.

*It is a fact that video games interact with the brain on a level higher then any game or pretend roll playing that we had when we were children.*

It is a fact that video games are interpreted by the brain as almost real and condition the brain as such. This is the reason that the Military and Police training uses video training systems. Additionally the US Army noticed an increase of top notch shooters in new recruits. Research showed the common thread to all these good shooters. It was not that they had shot real guns before, but instead most had never shot a real gun previously; however every one of the was a fanatic video game player of Nintendo Duck Hunt. The Army then began using a similar game to train with the M-16.

THe adults of this country have to eliminate hollywood violence and violent video games.

They are having a proven impact on how are children view violence with predictable results.

*Read the book "Stop Teaching our Kids to Kill" by David Grossman. Gives very likely reasons for this subject and why there weren't incidents like said in the past.*

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... _id=684621


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't completely agree with all that. I do agree with the ratings on Video games and movies. Now, a lot of Big Retailers are inforcing the ban. But the way I read it up to 24 years old they are impressionable? You couldl't ban it until then. You can join the military at the age of 17. What kind of training films and games will they learn from? How to sneak up on a bunny and pet it profusely? In fact the training films are designed to teach them how to kill. But the issue of video games and movies was brought up on a few news shows last night. Do you know how many children/adults play these video games? Millions of people every day. How many times does something like this happen? I play video games. In the Cabela's Big Game hunter I have hit the Conservation Office with my atv. It doesn't mean I'm going to do it in real life. To pin this persons reactions down to a video game or movie is just ludicrous. It's not the game that kills someone it's the individual. This guy was there for a purpose.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Bobm, I don't want the above to sound like an attack. I mean no malice towards you. I have agreed with you on many things in the past.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Reading these studies may change your mind. As for age of miitary training the young are specifically targeted as trainees for this reason.

They cannot fully assess risk ( thats medical fact) and they are easy to shape into what the military needs psycologically speaking.

If you drafted 50 year olds and asked them to do things like charge a machine gun position you would get a lot more resistance than you would mentally conditioned 22 year olds, that are made through trining to believe themselves invincible. I was a soldier and would of done many things then that I wouldn't now. This is not a slam on soldiers or the military just an observation. I am very pro military.

In fact even when you watch 20 somethings at play they will do things that 40 year olds would never do, its not a function of intelligence its a function of their inability to assess risk vs reward.

One thing for sure is the people in their late teens and early 20's today are the first people in our society to have long term exposure to these types of violent medias.

They are also the first generation to have increasing incidences of unimaginable violence against their peers seemingly without remorse.

Look at the patterns of violence in schools after you read these studies.

http://www.tec.army.mil/td/tvd/survey/marine_doom.html

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/20 ... 082710.htm

http://www.psychology.iastate.edu/facul ... 027_07.pdf

http://www.keystosaferschools.com/Map_S ... otings.htm


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Very true Bob....very true. Well stated!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Incredible as it seems I find myself agreeing with you Bob on a variety of positions, video games , violence on the tube and movies have a definate impact on young minds. they have become inured to violence due their constant exposure to it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Incredible as it seems I find myself agreeing with you Bob on a variety of positions


We have way more in common, than in difference.

This stuff shootings in schools and violence towards women in music ect just has to be stopped although I have little faith our society will admit the obvious.

It all gets lumped into the free speech argument and there is seemingly no legal means to stop that, I don't have an answer to that argument either.

Parents just have to do what mine did, be parents.

If I would of played the music that is played today, or had a video game that showed what they do today, when I was a kid. I would still not be able to sit down, 40 years later.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yeah dangit.. i was exposed to the roadrunner show and other loony tunes and i just cant figure out what is real .. huh.....nah they should know better no matter what their environment gives them. sure the graphics are better now but the message has always been the same.

the planet has always had psycho's, in the past they were probably the leaders.... probably still are too. :lol:

even the Bible is full of violence, the first two brothers fought until one was dead. (Cain and Able) I really don't think we need to blanket a whole society for what a few individuals do.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, to some extant I do agree. However, where are the parents during these kids' lives? What is needed in the early years of a kid's life is the parent's guidance to know what is right or wrong, values, and consequences of making the wrong decision. It's not just the violence on TV or the movies, it's the bad guy who gets caught and gets the charge's dropped because they had the right lawyer. What does a kid see in that, you can do wrong and not go to jail or be punished, just need a good lawyer. These kids are very impressionable at these early years, and parents need to take an active role in raising their kids, not just letting them sit in front of a TV screen all day. It just seems society wants to blame the music, TV, and video games instead of looking at the big picture. There has always been the music, TV, the drug scene, and kids playing Cowboys and Indians, it is nothing new. I don't remember any Indians being shot up when I was growing up. I just think in the past parents took more of an active role in their kids lives back when I was a kid. On another note, we as parents can't discipline our kids like our parents used to do with out the fear of being reported to social services. I remember getting the wooden spoon or dad's belt across my back side for doing something wrong, and you can better believe I never did it again. TAKE RESPONSIBILTY FOR YOUR OWN ACTIONS AND QUIT POINTING THE BLAME ELSEWHERE.

Just my .02


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Even a three old kid understands that roadrunners don't sound like a beep beep horn, elephants don't fly, wolves can't blow your house away and little red riding hoods grandmother wasn't eaten by a wolf. These were animal cartoons and kids knew they were fiction and not real. But today's videos of cops being shot, soldiers being blown up, women beaten, blood splattering in every direction are not the same and they do have a affect on the young minds. Apples to oranges that anyone should be able to understand. Most anyway.........

Turner, I don't know how old you are but I was 11 years old before the first TV was brought into our home and even then there were only three main network channels available. Cartoons were never broadcast until Saturday mornings when most parents were home. Video games did not exist as did not the Internet. Even the words damn, hell, f--k were not allowed in movies and certainly not on television. You never even heard the word sex uttered in public. Repeating something that sounded like rap back then would have gotten you placed in juvenile detention in a heartbeat. It has only been in the last 20 or so years that the gates have been opened to flood our youth with the trash they are exposed to today. So I disagree....... fingers are being pointed in the right direction. Yes, parents need to be more involved but in today's two income earners society that is not always possible all the time as it was back then. I might add that back then, on the block I lived on if my parents weren't around then every parent on that block had my parents blessings to correct me in any fashion they deemed fit. It worked&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. but try that today and see what happens.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

But today's videos of cops being shot, soldiers being blown up, women beaten, blood splattering in every direction are not the same and they do have a affect on the young minds.

Who's buying these kids these games and letting them play them, Parents? If these kids are under 18 and live in their parents house, who sets the rules?

Yes, parents need to be more involved but in today's two income earners society that is not always possible all the time as it was back then.

Because they don't take the time, who's to blame, the parents.

All I am trying to say, is that kids need direction at home. It is nobody elses job to raise your kids, not society, not teachers. Yes, my family is a two income family and my kids went to daycare and go to an after school program until my wife or I can pick them up. But you can ask either one of my kids what happens when you break a rule or get in trouble at school and they will tell you that there will be a punishment.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Who's buying these kids these games and letting them play them, Parents?


Now days kids pretty much buy these on their own and play them when no one is around.



> If these kids are under 18 and live in their parents house, who sets the rules?


Like the old saying, rules are made to be broken. Especially if the parents aren't around. Can you say you never ever broke a rule your parents set down.



> Because they don't take the time, who's to blame, the parents.


Parents can only take the time that is available to them.

Yes, my family is a two income family and my kids went to daycare and go to an after school program until my wife or I can pick them up.

This is only meant as food for thought and nothing more but a study released on the news 2-3 weeks ago said kids that spent their days in day care were more likely to develop problems in life than kids that were at home with their parents or a parent all the time.



> But you can ask either one of my kids what happens when you break a rule or get in trouble at school and they will tell you that there will be a punishment.


:lol: I always told my parents what I thought they wanted to hear also.....

You say it is not right to blame the problem today with kids on video and movies but in truth I don't think anyone here said that was the only cause of problems. However you yourself are wanting to blame all the problems with today's youth on the parents who no longer have the control over their own kids they once had. Kids are actually suing their own parents now days. I've seen cases where kids in a attempt to get even or hide something else actually make claims to a counselor that there was sexual abuse from a parent, and even though in the end it is proven groundless the action taken by mandated law is costly and devastating to the family. It's simply become to easy to blame everything on the parents and not take a look at the very society that has produced these conditions which really govern our kids behavior today.

We'll just have to agree to disagree but as far as the subject of this thread is concerned I think it is safe to say we will probable never know what caused this guy to go off the deep end.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Just one observation/question. Most of us on here have, throughout our lives, been exposed to violence of one way or another. Whether it's cartoons, video games, movies, books, or even the news. Now a day they won't even show the Road Runner cartoons unedited. All this being said. By a show of hands, who here has gone on a killing rampage?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> who here has gone on a killing rampage?


do ducks count? :lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh yeah I once took a magnifing Glass to a hill of ants!! Huge body count and I was only 8 year's old


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL, you know I was kind of expecting that. I thought it would have been crows though.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

One good thing about growing up poor is we never had a TV. The other was my father is a full blooded Irishman. You didn't do dumba$$ thing to other people with out paying a price for it! I never forgot his values.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Interesting to note that it is never anyone who is black and it is never a woman.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So far DJ, so far. Give it time.

Oh, by golly, remember that sniper out east a couple years back. What was he? Two people were involved, and how many did they kill, I can't remember? Not in a school perhaps, but it was still a killing rampage, just spread over a longer time.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Waye Williams is black murdered a bunch of kids for along time in Atlanta, the sniper in maryland and virginia that was shooting people ramdomly a couple years ago was black also wasn't he.

There was some woman serial killer murdering men in Florida last year lunatics come in all flavors


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't refer to him as a sniper.....he was the furthest thing from it! :roll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I could give you my real description of him but I don't think it would fly on this board :wink:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

hey im back...you guys should also look at the fact of some people can and cannot handle violent video games. These people who can not differentiate video games of killing people and real life of killing people should not be allowed to which I completely agree on. What I don't agree on is non retarded kids who play these video games because they would never think of actually shooting a real person. So they use the first person shooters. I like battlefield 2 and other first person shooters...but never would I think of killing another person unless in self defense...I don't think I could handle the pressure of killing an innocent person.


----------

